# Who should Tony sign to aew ?



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

According to the word on the street Daniel Bryan is signing. He is the biggest and best signing of the 3 for me.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

1. DB - great talent. Great person to have on the roster. Can help out other talent and help teach them if needed. Has star power still and is still relevant. 

2. CM Punk - great talent, but he would just bitch about everything and everyone. He would bury everyone. He would want to put himself over constantly and would probably only want to work with top guys. 

3. Braun - has some star power and is big, but he sucks. Crappy wrestler. Seems like a shitty person and is in it only for himself.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to say none of them really. Roster is stacked already and a debuting guy like Tommy End needs the air time to build him up.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

None of them would increase the TV ratings after the initial jump. 

CM Punk has intrigue and would be a good signing for the 1 million people who do watch (DVR included).


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk. All 3 would be valuable additions though.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Honestly, none. Their roster is already too bloated, but if they were to sign anyone, Bryan or Punk


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd only see Stroman going to AEW. Punk thinks the company is a joke and Bryan would likely only sign to work a few matches.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryan ..as much as I like Punk any relevance he had is long gone


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Bryan or Punk, I dont want to see Strowman there. Bryan is the better wrestler, but Punk would make a bigger impact given his past with WWE. 

I'm not gonna lie, I'd mark the F out if I got to see the American Dragon come out to The Final Countdown one more time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fire 20-30 guys and bring both Punk and Bryan in


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

I read a rumor somewhere that mlw is looking to sign Braun.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

All 3 would make an impact but I think Punk will be the biggest signing of AEW and will make the biggest impact in the promotion. Punk vs Omega is a main event level match that can do serious PPV business in AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Strowman doesn’t move the needle at all. They already have guys like Daniel Bryan.

Punk would be a needle mover. If they got him for All Out in Chicago it’d be epic.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> I read a rumor somewhere that mlw is looking to sign Braun.


That is actually a really good spot for him. I can't see anyone (besides AEW) paying what he is asking though.

I voted for Bryan Danielson. He has the most value because he has recent history in the WWE against the top guys. He also fits the fanbase very well. His history with Japan obviously fits and he could be considered the guy who paved the way for a show like AEW to exist because he broke the WWE mold. Not to mention the excitement of him being able to work with as many companies as he wants.

Punk would be cool, but he seems to want the perfect situation. He would likely be very selective and not be interested in anything beyond a high priced per appearance deal. I am all for a short run, but I don't expect anything beyond that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Punk is mostly washed at this point. Gone so long that nobody would care. I guess All Out always in Chicago is a benefit to him as there's always that chance. But I don't think I'd care all that much. I think he's overrated in-ring and a primadonna personality. Ain't no money matches waiting for him IMO

Braun is too big for the roster. Not a fit. 

Bryan vs Omega is probably biggest match AEW could make. I worry for both though if such a match ever happened. I vote Bryan mostly because I want "American Dragon" Brian Danielson to ring out one more time. He's past his prime to the level he could disappoint, or injure himself trying to do what he no longer can (or should be doing).


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Bryan is the best fit.

Punk was overrated in his time and by the end he was sloppy. Perhaps the sloppiness was because of injuries or him not feeling invested but he was sloppy so that's a mark against. He'd make the biggest splash but would he be the best guy long term? I don't think so. Bryan will always be better because he's not an arrogant douche and will help people out and not be bitter about everything while making an ass out of himself in public and on social media.

Braun wouldn't fit in AEW.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I don't think Punk would work because of backstage reasons, plenty of people have said how difficult he is to deal with, all it would take is someone to have the idea to do something he didn't like and he'd mentally check out of working with the company.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is the bigger star of the 3. CM Punk I don't think he has interest in wrestling again and his star power, has since cooled down (although he was a huge star at one point).


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Realistically in this order:
1) Bryan (give this a 90% chance he signs and debut's at the grand slam show in new york)
2) Braun (feel like he adds star power and with Marc Henry making comments before about both sides being interested, I can see him using his pull to get him in the company)
3) Punk (don't even see this as a possibility honestly...guy just doesn't seem interested anymore)


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

"their roster is bloated" 🤣. No it's not. They got a couple handfuls and the rest is all trash. I get it though... You want it to work and be better then WWE. Sad


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Punk: It's been a decade since he was at his most popular. And 7+ years since he has wrestled full time. I just don't see him as a valuable aquisition in 2021. Hes probably asking way too much money compared to what he can deliver, and he grows more irrellevant each day.

Bryan: Great talent, but I think hes only interested in a few matches, before he calls it quits. His mainstream popularity has also plummeted. One of wrestlings biggest what if's imo.

Strowman: Some fans will automatically hate him because he cant do a handstand springboard canadian destroyer, and because of his twitter comments. But I think he could be a great main event heel.
Just tap into what people think of him and turn it up 200%. Make him an entitled douche who mocks the guys who never made it in the big time, and let him squash smaller guys like orange and darby to really build heat.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not punk, either of the other two


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bryan would be the best option for all involved parties. I think he'll be kicking himself if he retires without wrestling Omega and others at their peak, especially with the potential to wrestle against New Japan guys.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

My order of preference for each guy getting signed to AEW atm:

1. Daniel Bryan
2. CM Punk
3. Braun Strowman

I really enjoy ALL 3 men though, and I'd be happy to see any of them get signed 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Fire 20-30 guys and bring both Punk and Bryan in


That's a pretty good idea if you want to hire both Punk and Bryan, but who would end up getting released though to open slots for both those men? Would it just be the low carders and the AEW Dark regulars?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

None of them would push the needle. 

Punk was the best fit for AEW out of the 3, but he really should have joined the renegade company 12 to 18 months ago, I think his time has gone now sadly. 

I really have no interest in Bryan going to AEW, especially with their sloppy shop. I would fear for his life. 

Braun is a nobody in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bryan would be the best option for all involved parties. I think he'll be kicking himself if he retires without wrestling Omega and others at their peak, especially with the potential to wrestle against New Japan guys.*


He's already wrestled Omega multiple times before.

Omega isn't at his peak now, he's passed it, as is Bryan.

WWE is rumoured to be working on a deal with New Japan. He would have more new opportunities in WWE rather than AEW.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bryan would be the best option for all involved parties. I think he'll be kicking himself if he retires without wrestling Omega and others at their peak, especially with the potential to wrestle against New Japan guys.*


Check out Bryan vs. Omega from PWG. Good stuff. Some more good and more serious matches in ROH. and what flock said about their peaks.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> That is actually a really good spot for him. I can't see anyone (besides AEW) paying what he is asking though.
> 
> I voted for Bryan Danielson. He has the most value because he has recent history in the WWE against the top guys. He also fits the fanbase very well. His history with Japan obviously fits and he could be considered the guy who paved the way for a show like AEW to exist because he broke the WWE mold. Not to mention the excitement of him being able to work with as many companies as he wants.
> 
> Punk would be cool, but he seems to want the perfect situation. He would likely be very selective and not be interested in anything beyond a high priced per appearance deal. I am all for a short run, but I don't expect anything beyond that.


Speaking of Bryan. Do you think, with his involvement, which is a big if, because I don't know what he's gonna do, he could help bring along an AEW and NJPW partnership? It'll be interesting if so.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bryan Danielson > all of the rest

then finally i will have all my fav wrestlers under one roof


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> That's a pretty good idea if you want to hire both Punk and Bryan, but who would end up getting released though to open slots for both those men? Would it just be the low carders and the AEW Dark regulars?


AEW probably needs to cut the fat considerably so I'd cut 20-30 guys under contract and receiving a salary from AEW to make room for all of or at least the majority of Bryan/Punk.

I mean it could even make a lot of sense to cut a guy like Jericho or Sting if you have both Bryan and Punk agreeing to come on board.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Bryan by a clear mile. Has the perfect in ring style to fit with majority of roster, doesn't have an ego and would be great to work with younger talent as well.

Suprisingly Braun would be my 2nd as he would instantly come in as top star due to his booking in WWE and he'd offer something different due to his size and strength. His ego backstage would be my biggest query though and why he's only 2nd.

Punk is last just purely on his been away to long now. Although his style would fit as well as Bryan, his time away may mean hes not as good as he was and he's also known to have big ego so his negatives would be not as easy to work to as Bryan and also have ego like Braun, maybe even more difficult and due to time away, he'd be my last option from the 3.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Daniel Bryan hands down. This man loves wrestling and understands wrestling psychology. I absolutely love Daniel Bryan and if he decides to go to AEW, even if it's for a few matches, I will take this over the other two in a heartbeat. Daniel Bryan vs Omega alone is worth it. 

Nothing against Braun but really think he needs to stay away from wrestling for time being. Him being presented as a dumb fuck didn't do him any favors. Maybe if he makes his return to wrestling in a year with a different character/look, I will be more interested. 

Love punk.. but fuck him. He's a fuckin tease.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

the_flock said:


> He's already wrestled Omega multiple times before.


*ROH wasn't his peak. Omega has been the top non WWE guy since like 2017.*



> WWE is rumoured to be working on a deal with New Japan. He would have more new opportunities in WWE rather than AEW.


*Nothing has come out of that rumor in 3 months. AEW has tangibly produced New Japan guys on their television several times since then.*


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *ROH wasn't his peak. Omega has been the top non WWE guy since like 2017.*


I disagree with this entirely. 

2017 - Okada
2018 - Omega
2019 - Okada/Tanahashi
2020 - Moxley/Jericho

Kenny has been getting worse every year since leaving Japan.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bryan!!!!


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bryan is the obvious choice, but I think he is a WWE "lifer". AEW is not a big guy company and they would not use Braun right and Punk would be disinterested and clash with The so-called Elite backstage.

Also, Khan and AEW are super sensitive regarding criticism of their product (e.g : having social media clips of their many botches removed) and would not handle Punk dropping "pipe bombs" about their operation behind the scenes.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Speaking of Bryan. Do you think, with his involvement, which is a big if, because I don't know what he's gonna do, he could help bring along an AEW and NJPW partnership? It'll be interesting if so.


It would help, but I think the AEW/NJPW partnership is happening regardless. If travel wasn't an issue, I think it would have already happened.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fire 20-30 guys and bring both Punk and Bryan in


And start with the Bucks, Omega, Cody and the entire Dork Order.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fire 20-30 guys and bring both Punk and Bryan in


I think that's saying a lot about AEW if you want the whole organization to have just 2 people.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think with the size of their roster they are at the point that they need to figure out how to use the people they have. The more big names they bring in the less opportunity there is for their own up.and comers to grow. They have a damn fine roster and guys like Darby, Pillman, Jungle Boy, Hangman Page, and others have boatloads of potential but the more people you bring in that automatically warrant significant TV time the less there is to go around.

That said, Danielson is the best option. He has worked recently is the most beloved of the three and fits in with the majority of the roster.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bryan certainly if you had to choose between the three. For a match with Omega alone, you give him a serious offer.

But Braun would also be a good get. He offers something completely different from the rest of the roster and has charisma to match. You don't need to sign him full-time either if you don't want to or if the ask is too much. For the way they should use him, a per appearance deal would be more than adequate.



THE_OD said:


> Strowman: Some fans will automatically hate him because he cant do a handstand springboard canadian destroyer, and because of his twitter comments. But I think he could be a great main event heel.
> Just tap into what people think of him and turn it up 200%. Make him an entitled douche who mocks the guys who never made it in the big time, and let him squash smaller guys like orange and darby to really build heat.


This is exactly what I suggested they do with him. One week he shows up and throws Orange Cassidy three rows back into the seats. Another he extinguishes Daby Allin's brave rebellion and calls him an indy piece of shit, etc. You'd build nuclear heat fast, and a perfect heel for Hangman to beat.

And Braun is already suggesting he wants to get back into the ring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413354556034101249


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Strowman would be great as the new leader of Dark Order, but apart from that, any of them would be great. 

I've never seen Punk's career in real time, so it would be great to see what he's like. I've already seen the best of Bryan, but always happy to see more.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol at the brilliant business minds in here saying they don’t need Punk or Bryan because their roster is “too full”.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Braun and Bryan for sure.

Bryan is an absolute ace and will give alot of dream matches which the AEW crowd would be hot for. And Braun could be a big star away from the PG of WWE.

I feel like Punk has disappeared from relevance in wrestling and everyone has moved on from him. 

It didn't help that he moved on and diminished his star in the public eye with those UFC squashes (and big respect to him for having the balls to step into the Octogen).

Compare that with guys like Lesnar who went away and become UFC champ, Rock and Bautista who become Hollywood stars.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Out of the three listed?

Daniel Bryan, for sure.

One of the greatest 'wrestlers' of all time, can still go and we know he can still go. Absolutely loves professional wrestling, feel like if he wants to continue doing so whilst being a father to his kids, AEW would be his best shot of one last run. I have no doubt they'd cater towards that for him, give him _obviously_ less days, a lot of money and the creative freedom that he would probably really love going into his final years.

CM Punk, whilst was hot just under a decade ago, has had some of that fade off for me with all the rumours of "Will he? Won't he?" and the obvious losses in the UFC (Though that doesn't necessarily matter too much anyway in wrestling canon) and we still don't REALLY know if he can go anymore. I think Punk brings back ALOT of initial buzz, after a few weeks or a month or so, I believe that fizzles out and we're left with whining promos and lacklustre ring work.

Strowman shouldn't even be considered. Got far too big for his boots, too cocky. And I am not at all surprised WWE ended up getting rid of him. I was a huge Strowman fan actually when he was smashing up jobbers and rising to the top, his Summerslam performance in the fatal four way was brilliant and they really should have had him go over Lesnar for the belt - but since then, he's been nothing more than a waste of time that was shown to be all smoke and mirrors. Disrespectful to hard working independent wrestlers who do this because they love it.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Bryan, and it’s not even close.

I’ve simply never been a fan of Braun. Choo choo!

As for Punk, he hasn’t wrestled in over seven years. And unlike Christian, Punk doesn’t seem to even care about wrestling anymore. Which is fine. A lot of people move on in life and do great.

There’s probably only one male performer currently in the WWE that I would prefer to see than Bryan, and that’s AJ.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Bryan, easily. He's a great in ring talent and there are at least a few great match ups worth exploring, the biggest obviously being Bryan vs Omega. 

They time for Punk to make the biggest splash wash 2 years ago at All Out one, but his mic skills would certainly be an asset.

Other than being a WWE champion what does Braun bring to the table that other big man in AEW don't?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

They should have signed up Punk at the very beginning. I'd say Bryan would be the best signing right now out the three.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

In previous eras it'd be laughable due to the size difference, but, with AEWs general size of the roster being what it is, bring Punk and Bryan in as a Two Man Power Trip knockoff. Just have them demolish the roster and take all the gold.

Have Cornette take the Vince role, too.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Hogan or bust.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

id love to say them all but bryan and strowman for me, punk is way past it now although he would draw numbers what could he actually do? he basically doesnt care anymore so no point in hiring somebody like that


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Bryan. If they get Bryan id love to see Bryan vs Omega, Bryan vs Andrade, and Bryan vs Black.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

From a personal point of view, CM Punk would be the most entertaining but he will probably get annoyed very quickly by a lot of the dumb shit AEW do, similar to how he'd get annoyed with a lot of the dumb shit WWE do. Difference is, no one that runs AEW will be able to take someone being critical of what they're doing.

Should sign Bryan as he won't clash with the insecure egos, and he's a big name and won't be rusty like Punk would be.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

What do you think? Should AEW sign them or not? And why?


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

What do you say? Should AEW sign Lana or no?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely.

Billie Kay was fantastic in all her roles and Peyton and her have great chemistry.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I liked them so yes. I think they both have a lot of charisma.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No because that will drag miro to be in aew to long. Let's be real here miro is a 1 trick pony and as soon as his new vibe wears off he won't be drawing a dime


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I would rather they sign with Impact unless AEW is planning on adding women tag belts. They should have a match with Tay/Jay regardless of where the end up.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Nope! Both can't wrestle worth a damn.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> I would rather they sign with Impact unless AEW is planning on adding women tag belts.


This, they clearly want to stay as a team so why not go to the company that actually has tag team championships for the women?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes they are both very entertaining. I'd love to see a program between them and Britt.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

This is a rough question for me. I feel like they could be very entertaining! Not to mention they're both gorgeous women. Only thing is.... I have zero interest in ever seeing them wrestle again. So yes. But in an on air personality role. Keep them out of the ring


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep - they’re the type of goofy i like


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Definitely yes. And it would make a lot of sense for them to join AEW. Not only is Peyton married to Shawn Spears, but an IInspiration-TayJay program would be a natural.

And I think a women’s tag division is definitely coming.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

She would be a prime person to put on a per appearance deal. Since she helped Miro come up with the "God's favorite champion" gimmick, she could have good ideas on how to compliment it. If it works, then can get a full time deal.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Not to wrestle... if she wants to walk him to the ring, I don't see a problem there. He really doesn't need her though. Man's on FIRE as of late. He's honestly my favorite thing about aew right now


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Let's see. She's hot, flexible and can do the splits. Yes she needs to be signed up straight away


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I think Lana is good with story telling and promos but I think she is not a good ring performer. She is a great ring manager and should just be that.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Whatever promotion they go to, they need to be a tag team because they are not very good in single. Peyton is improving while Billie is one of the worst ring performers in wrestling. Together, they are entertaining as a tag team.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Billie Kay was always my favorite, I don't really care what happens to Peyton.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If she has a Russian accent, maybe.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

100% yes


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Definitely, they need well known women (well known in the wrestling world anyway). And I think they’re funny and the women’s division needs characters.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Nope because Impact desperately needs more Womens tag teams for that Division. Havok herself has been feuding with Fire and Flava the whole time that the Division has been revived basically. At least it feels that way. IIconics would be forever on Dark if they went to AEW just because they are a tag team act and AEW mostly focuses on singles feuds on Dynamite with the Women.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not really familiar with their work.

Do they add to the roster in a positive way? Are they legitimately great at what they do?

If not then I'd say no.

AEW has a stacked roster as it is.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Just sign Peyton and make her the eye candy for The Pinnacle.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I wouldn't mind them. But AEW roster is getting crowded. There are women on the roster who have yet to be really featured and pushed. They would unfortunately get lost in the mix. There's too much happening.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

They suck. Not a fan at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sure,if they are similar to the iconic gimmicks.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes she's a good manager


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if WWE is re-signing Strowman?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417289333472694274


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

They have no in-ring value which is the main problem of AEW women division, but if that means Shawn Spears gets off MJF stable and sent back to Dark where he belongs then I take it,


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW needs more women who can put on engaging matches. The match quality has been shit since DoN because they can only rely on a handful of women to deliver in the ring (such as Thunder Rosa, Serena, Shida and Riho), and they have been on Dark. Add these and you're just looking at more mediocre matches, plus AEW has no real women's tag division so what do you do with them?

Tessa is still the one who could make a difference, but still nothing happening there.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Wonder if WWE is re-signing Strowman?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417289333472694274


Proving once again that WWE had no real interest in losing the released wrestlers. It was a way to prop up their stock value and hold off on some of the costs. They definitely planned to bring most of the bigger releases back. Black likely would have been brought back if they didn't screw up his non-compete.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> Proving once again that WWE had no real interest in losing the released wrestlers. It was a way to prop up their stock value and hold off on some of the costs. They definitely planned to bring most of the bigger releases back. Black likely would have been brought back if they didn't screw up his non-compete.


Black didn't sound like he was interested in returning to WWE at all and who can blame the guy.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> Proving once again that WWE had no real interest in losing the released wrestlers. It was a way to prop up their stock value and hold off on some of the costs. They definitely planned to bring most of the bigger releases back. Black likely would have been brought back if they didn't screw up his non-compete.


Black didn't sound like he was interested in returning to WWE at all and who can blame the guy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

😲


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well well. 

Still don't think we will see Bryan in another company but hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Proving once again that WWE had no real interest in losing the released wrestlers. It was a way to prop up their stock value and hold off on some of the costs. They definitely planned to bring most of the bigger releases back. Black likely would have been brought back if they didn't screw up his non-compete.


Why the fuck would Black want to go back to WWE's work from home division?




omaroo said:


> Well well.
> 
> Still don't think we will see Bryan in another company but hope I'm wrong.


Sadly I agree. Hope we are both wrong though. He'd enjoy AEW far more than WWE. Lighter schedule in and out of the ring (less interviews etc), creative control, ability to work where ever he wanted in his free time (NJPW) and he'd possibly get paid more too on his base contract and via keeping all his merch sales money. Though I'm sure WWE would try to match any monetary offer.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> Why the fuck would Black want to go back to WWE's work from home division?
> 
> 
> > I Am not sure if he would have gone back, but I know they would want him back. WWE uses the non-compete as a shield so no one can sign elsewhere. It isn't a coincidence that Blacks's wife returns right before his non-compete ended. They likely wanted him back and he told them no.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

One of the most discussed topics in recent weeks has been the future of Daniel Bryan after he disappeared from WWE programming following a loss to Roman Reigns.

Internally, there has been no discussion of Bryan returning to WWE and he is not listed on the company's roster. There have been some in the company who have taken that to mean that Bryan is signing or will sign eventually with AEW, but PWInsider.com has no confirmation that is correct. Obviously, if it was, AEW would move heaven and earth to hide that fact.

What PWInsider.com can confirm, however, is the following:

*Bryan was not part of a recent list of talent plans for licensing and merchandising for 2021-2022 that was recently put together by the company for internal use.

*Bryan is not slated for any future Mattel action figure wave releases.

So, as of now, there has been no known movement towards Bryan's WWE return or his inclusion in any of the company's merchandising end. Whether that is a true sign of Bryan Danielson landing elsewhere remains to be seen.





__





THE FUTURE OF DANIEL BRYAN? SOME CLUES | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





I wonder if he's the big surprise in NYC?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> One of the most discussed topics in recent weeks has been the future of Daniel Bryan after he disappeared from WWE programming following a loss to Roman Reigns.
> 
> Internally, there has been no discussion of Bryan returning to WWE and he is not listed on the company's roster. There have been some in the company who have taken that to mean that Bryan is signing or will sign eventually with AEW, but PWInsider.com has no confirmation that is correct. Obviously, if it was, AEW would move heaven and earth to hide that fact.
> 
> ...


If he comes out to a packed house in NY it'll blow the roof off. I'm still not getting overly excited as just like last time ppl are just hyping up nothing to connect dots that don't exist.

Everyone's just going to cry when it's not one of the big 3 names talked about heavily and it's no ones fault but their own.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

No chance
More chance of cm punk


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

All I want to see is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson come out to The Final Countdown one more time. Him going back to WWE will be a massive let down for any real wrestling fan.

Not sure if I have faith in AEW to pull it off after the Christian debacle.....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine Danielson in Queens, CM Punk in Chicago. If they pulled that off, AEW would have close the door on all but prospect/undercard signings for a while.

I have no idea how they'd push everyone though. If you add super talents like Danielson after Malakai and Andrade and the wealth of talent AEW already has, _someone_ has got to play the role of midcarder. And then you get 'so-and-so is being wasted!' arguments (we already get it with Christian, but if you push Christian at the top, then someone like Jungle Boy or Darby or Hangman or Sammy has to take a step down).


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"I feel that Daniel Bryan is cheating on me." - WWE


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mad negotiation skillz from D-Bry!!1! 

Smart move would be to leverage this to get a huge guaranteed money lifetime deal from WWE. Bryan can't go like he used to, and shouldn't. So the dream matches that await for him outside the WWE would fail to live up to expectations and he'd probably injure himself trying.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man if Tony Khan has found a way to lock in Daniel Bryan then that would be some crazy shit. Holding out on excitement for now though, we'll see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This would be the best signing since Sting. I think it'll happen too.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They're still using Daniel Bryan in promo packages though (as recent as a couple of days ago at Money in the Bank).

Is that a negative sign, or does that just mean that Bryan is a free agent atm?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We should do a drinking game, how many times Jim Ross will say Daniel Bryan instead of Bryan Danielson? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> They're still using Daniel Bryan in promo packages though (as recent as a couple of days ago at Money in the Bank).
> 
> Is that a negative sign, or does that just mean that Bryan is a free agent atm?


They've also referred to him recently but not in a good way, basically that Roman squashed him lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a LOT of rumours about this - and its top of my wishlist

i just finished his book, and it was a great read.

i’m more than ready foe Brian Danielson’s next chapter


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be a little weird for Bryan Danielson to come to AEW and have to build up his W/L record on Dark to get a title match LOL


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

bah gawd almighty, its Dan Bryant...Dan Bryant is ALL PETITE WRESTLING!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> It would be a little weird for Bryan Danielson to come to AEW and have to build up his W/L record on Dark to get a title match LOL


Nah, I doubt they’ll end up doing that. 

Christian Cage never had any matches on Elevation or on AEW Dark.

They didn’t even do that with Andrade El Idolo either since he’s had no matches on those shows too. 

I highly doubt that they’ll have Malakai Black wrestle on Elevation or on AEW Dark too. 

Bryan Danielson would get the same treatment for sure. He’d have to build up his record by wrestling on live TV.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Geeee said:


> It would be a little weird for Bryan Danielson to come to AEW and have to build up his W/L record on Dark to get a title match LOL


I think they could get away with not having to do that. This is a guy that main evented Wrestlemania just 3 months ago.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

If he does turn up at AEW I hope he doesn't bring the YES chant with him, that's turn the channel heat for me.

I'm not massively excited about DB in 2021 in either WWE or AEW. I would like to see him in New Japan though, lots of potentially great matches he could have there as the American Dragon.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He should just retire at this point and enjoy his life with his family.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> It would be a little weird for Bryan Danielson to come to AEW and have to build up his W/L record on Dark to get a title match LOL


He wont do that. Malakai Black and Andrade say hi LOL. Some dont need to start on Dark and shouldn't to be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AthleticGirth said:


> If he does turn up at AEW I hope he doesn't bring the YES chant with him, that's turn the channel heat for me.
> 
> I'm not massively excited about DB in 2021 in either WWE or AEW. I would like to see him in New Japan though, lots of potentially great matches he could have there as the American Dragon.


He won't bring it, but you know the fans will LOL


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

Who cares.

Let him do his thing, it's not like he is going to make any difference.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

If he debuts I think I might cry tears of joy 😂😂😂

THE AMERICAN DRAGON

BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

It was only a matter of time. The people who didn't think this would happen haven't been paying attention.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is a completely different level to Black or Andrade. He´ll start at the very top, that means Omega and Hangman. Black has the potential to get into the upper card. Andrade is a midcard talent at best. Fenix and Penta are far more charismatic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep you push Bryan to the moon in AEW, no jobber shows like Dark, he's a main eventer there in AEW and should be protected only wrestle certain dates.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

AEW taking those Yes chants, you know Vince would hate that 😂


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

ElTerrible said:


> Daniel Bryan is a completely different level to Black or Andrade. He´ll start at the very top, that means Omega and Hangman. Black has the potential to get into the upper card. Andrade is a midcard talent at best. Fenix and Penta are far more charismatic.


Right there with you. Add Sammy, Pac, JB, & Darby to that list also my 2 cents.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> All I want to see is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson come out to The Final Countdown one more time. Him going back to WWE will be a massive let down for any real wrestling fan.
> 
> Not sure if I have faith in AEW to pull it off after the Christian debacle.....


American dragon was 12 years, several injuries, a wife and a kid ago. I dont think we'll ever see that Bryan again.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If he does go to AEW, you can bet that guys like Meltzer will go out if their way to make sure nobody finds out so that they don't ruin the surprise. 

Meanwhile he gives away every single surprise WWE has to offer lately like Goldberg and John Cena.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

I know that Tessa is a controversial figure and not everyone likes her, but I believe that AEW should sign her in order to make their women's division much better. Right now the AEW women's division is pretty mediocre and Tessa can help them a lot! But what do you think about this - should AEW sign Tessa or no? And why?


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Just last Friday or Sunday WWE showed a highlight reel of moments in their history involving great crowd reactions, and Daniel Bryan was in it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes. But I feel like this has been asked 100 times and nothing ever happens.

It's approaching a year now since she last wrestled and surely she'll land somewhere soon, even if Stardom in Japan.

AEW's women's division is too dependent on the same handful of talents to put on good matches. The rest are all fairly average in the ring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why do we keep getting this same thread every week?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

P Thriller said:


> If he does go to AEW, you can bet that guys like Meltzer will go out if their way to make sure nobody finds out so that they don't ruin the surprise.
> 
> Meanwhile he gives away every single surprise WWE has to offer lately like Goldberg and John Cena.


Goldberg and Cena were some days in advance, so somebody in WWE must have spoilered it. It´s not like a fan spotted them at the airport five days early. WWE wanted it to be known to push ticket sales and viewership for their return with fans. Plain and simple.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

American Dragon vs Jungle Boy, Sammy Guevara, Darby Allin, Matt Hardy, Malakai Black, Adam Page, MJF, Anderson and Gallows, Lucha Bros for first time. PAC, Omega, Miro, Andrade, Cody, Moxley, Kenya, Bucks are all certainly worth revisiting again too. 

Yeah, I'm sold. It's either that or jumping to NXT to trade wins with those who will never move on or taking on a Jeff Hardy role (i.e jobber to all + occasional nonsensical win).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, this thread again.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I said most times this has been asked and I'll say it again, while she's a hell of a talent, someone who can't even send a <5 minute video from her couch while world champion shouldn't be pushed and she's not worth the money for a jobber to the stars.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Easy Yes. I already want Tessa vs Britt (The story would be nice)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Bah Gawd, it's Daniel Bryan!" "No J.R that's the dragon, Bryan Danielson" "Wait what, Oh for God's sake, whatever his name is, is here!"


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

We will see Bryan on NXT in a few months.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think WWE would provide the better matchups. Tessa vs Sasha, Becky, Bayley, Bianca, Rhea, Toni, Asuka and of course Charlotte. Not including the NXT girls such as Franky, Raquel, Dakota, Ember, Mercedes, etc. Plus if Ronda ever comes back that's another big time match


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> "Bah Gawd, it's Daniel Bryan!" "No J.R that's the dragon, Bryan Danielson" "Wait what, Oh for God's sake, whatever his name is, is here!"


Come on, you have to go full Excalibur or it isn't worth it.

"That is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson." "I remember wrestling him in the back of a Seattle fishing lodge in 2007!"


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Come on, you have to go full Excalibur or it isn't worth it.
> 
> "That is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson." "I remember wrestling him in the back of a Seattle fishing lodge in 2007!"


Haha


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I’m sure WWE can cope without him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> Come on, you have to go full Excalibur or it isn't worth it.
> 
> "That is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson." "I remember wrestling him in the back of a Seattle fishing lodge in 2007!"


This. LOL.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Come on, you have to go full Excalibur or it isn't worth it.
> 
> "That is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson." "I remember wrestling him in the back of a Seattle fishing lodge in 2007!"


I can actually hear Excalibur's voice in my head saying that LOL


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

It would be fantastic
So many different matchups I'd like to see


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im sure she already is signed but waiting for the right time to come. i mean honestly tully manager her would be very good but dont make sense well hes with pinnacle unless she joins them


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I’m sure WWE can cope without him.


They’d be a lot better with him though wouldn’t they? Too bad 😬




Ok so I might be getting carried away as it’s not confirmed… but shots will be fired 🔥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This f’kn thread again 🤦‍♂️

no, they don’t need to but they can if they want to

/thread


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> They're still using Daniel Bryan in promo packages though (as recent as a couple of days ago at Money in the Bank).
> 
> Is that a negative sign, or does that just mean that Bryan is a free agent atm?


They still own the rights to the footage they've already filmed, if it's promo packages of Roman choking him out at EC and stacking him and Edge at WM, then it doesn't mean anything. Especially if he's going to AEW why not show him getting whooped.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> We should do a drinking game, how many times Jim Ross will say Daniel Bryan instead of Bryan Danielson? 😂


Are you trying to kill someone?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ajmaf625 said:


> I think WWE would provide the better matchups. Tessa vs Sasha, Becky, Bayley, Bianca, Rhea, Toni, Asuka and of course Charlotte. Not including the NXT girls such as Franky, Raquel, Dakota, Ember, Mercedes, etc. Plus if Ronda ever comes back that's another big time match


You think it would be that easy, but WWE would somehow mess that up lol.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mad negotiation skillz from D-Bry!!1!
> 
> *Smart move would be to leverage this to get a huge guaranteed money lifetime deal from WWE*. Bryan can't go like he used to, and shouldn't. So the dream matches that await for him outside the WWE would fail to live up to expectations and he'd probably injure himself trying.


The thing is, WWE has been letting superstar after superstar go to AEW recently


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sighs. Not this thread again. Enough!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

@Firefromthegods , can we have a _Who do you want AEW to sign _sticky thread? These are getting repetitive.

Edit: I counted six of this type of thread on the first page alone.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

They should but they probably will sign the former Iiconics and pretend it's a step forward...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

THE_OD said:


> American dragon was 12 years, several injuries, a wife and a kid ago. I dont think we'll ever see that Bryan again.


Sadly I think you're right. Let's just call that my fantasy booking lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Daniel Bryan vs Omega...Take my money


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Would be a great signing for them if they can get him. Doubt it'd be a major difference ratings wise. But certainly would be big for their fan base and would have some good match potential with Omega, Darby, and MJF.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll believe it when i see it. My money's still on Bryan eventually returning to wwe.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Just fucking sign her then pass out Kleenex to everyone who needs it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Would be a great signing for them if they can get him. Doubt it'd be a major difference ratings wise. But certainly would be big for their fan base and would have some good match potential with Omega, Darby, and MJF.


Bryan vs Omega would create big buzz but let's be honest Bryan isn't winning. The next two AEW championship runs are already set in stone

Bryan working midcard/upper mid matches with Allin, MJF, JB isn't going to move business. Bryan is in a place where unless he is mainevent it's not interesting people.. I mean he had plethora of good/great matches in SD midcard for 6-9 months but wasn't until he got back into mainevent leading into Wrestlemania mainevent did people sit up and take notice

Actually reminds me of TNA. They wanted to bring in Bryan in 2008 before WWE signed him. Their plan was feud with Kurt Angle which Angle would win but they had no plans after that past 'good matches'


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Her daddy is there but she should knock off her recent history of drama and stupid crap if she would be signed.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Smart move would be to leverage this to get a huge guaranteed money lifetime deal from WWE.



Daniel Bryan isn't a big enough star to get an Undertaker/Cena/Steve Austin deal. He'd never get that from them. I'd argue Bryan is a notch below Jericho as well. So in that regard I don't think WWE will offer him a big deal to resign.


I feel like lot of the guys that made their names on the Indies will eventually go to AEW, and Daniel Bryan fits that as does CM Punk. I think Bryan will have the same attitude that Moxley had, where they felt they'd done everything they could, and went as high as they could in WWE, and AEW is simply a better fit for the kind of matches/feuds they want to have.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> We should do a drinking game, how many times Jim Ross will say Daniel Bryan instead of Bryan Danielson? 😂


I say we shouldn't do that, that's called alcohol poisoning. Even if you fill shot glasses with something weak like hard seltzer you're still getting alcohol poisoning from that sheer volume...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Bryan vs Omega would create big buzz but let's be honest Bryan isn't winning. The next two AEW championship runs are already set in stone
> 
> Bryan working midcard/upper mid matches with Allin, MJF, JB isn't going to move business. Bryan is in a place where unless he is mainevent it's not interesting people.. I mean he had plethora of good/great matches in SD midcard for 6-9 months but wasn't until he got back into mainevent leading into Wrestlemania mainevent did people sit up and take notice
> 
> Actually reminds me of TNA. They wanted to bring in Bryan in 2008 before WWE signed him. Their plan was feud with Kurt Angle which Angle would win but they had no plans after that past 'good matches'


Usually I'd agree, but I think with Bryan if they creatively did the stories and made his wins and losses right people would get interested in him in the upper midcard because of the name and new environment. I'd say key would be not having him have a match with anybody he's previously wrestled in WWE. I'd go

Title feud loses to Omega dirty at Full Gear

Coming out he gets the Kingston and Archer Stimulus pack for mini feuds

Beats MJF at Revolution. Then short feud with Ethan Page he wins. 

We start to see him get a little pompous and now he's heel and wants to fight Darby. I'd have it be similar to his thing with Miz wrestling too safe therefore he sucks, but for Darby it's he so reckless because he sucks and can't really work. 

Darby wins. That's almost a year of TV and he's put over 2 people while also maintaining his own credibility without having to get a title.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm not a Daniel Bryan fam by any means, but he'd be a big grab for AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If WWE is smart they'd be trying to get D Bry on a deal to prop up RAW. The returns of Cena AND Bryan would be huge for the red brand...


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Bryan vs Omega would create big buzz but let's be honest Bryan isn't winning. The next two AEW championship runs are already set in stone


Why do you guys think Bryan needs a title? He's beyond belts at this point.

EDIT: Bryan's been held back move wise for years. If he goes to AEW he is gonna blow a lot of your minds. Too many of you are sleeping on him. You'll see.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

A metric shit ton of salty haters if Bryan chooses AEW, can see that coming. 👀


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

validreasoning said:


> Bryan vs Omega would create big buzz but let's be honest Bryan isn't winning. The next two AEW championship runs are already set in stone
> 
> Bryan working midcard/upper mid matches with Allin, MJF, JB isn't going to move business. Bryan is in a place where unless he is mainevent it's not interesting people.. I mean he had plethora of good/great matches in SD midcard for 6-9 months but wasn't until he got back into mainevent leading into Wrestlemania mainevent did people sit up and take notice
> 
> Actually reminds me of TNA. They wanted to bring in Bryan in 2008 before WWE signed him. Their plan was feud with Kurt Angle which Angle would win but they had no plans after that past 'good matches'


I think the big difference is the different focus of WWE vs AEW. WWE seems to only be able to make one or two storylines feel important at a time generally revolving around the top titles and makes everything else feel kind of shit in comparison. If you're not feuding with the champ you're a joke -- at least for me there are several storylines outside of Kenny and Hangman that are worthy of main eventing shows. Jungle Boy vs Omega was a nice little program and felt worth main eventing Dynamite, Last week with Darby and Ethan Page was a compelling and worthy main event. When Britt goes to her hometown and they do Britt vs Rosa part 2 (just guessing) on the debut episode of Rampage, that will feel worthy of main eventing. 

I dunno, WWE just has a habit of cooling people off to the point that they're almost irrelevant. AEW at the very least has most people warming on a backburner just waiting to come back with a cool storyline at the right time. They just did it with Hangman, and he's as over now as he ever was. 

I think that's just a function of WWE having like 20 writers who aren't allowed to have a character/storyline "bible."

Daniel Bryan in AEW will be of interest to people so long as his storylines make sense and they follow through on builds regardless of if he's challenging for the title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> Why do you guys think Bryan needs a title? He's beyond belts at this point.


He'd establish the AEW Title, that's why I'd be putting it on him.

Regardless of your views on the guys Jericho, Mox, Omega and Danielson aren't a bad first four to hold your championship.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Bryan vs Omega doesn't need to be for the title. That match would sell by itself just based on the fact no one expected it to happen and they are both top level talents. It also frees up Hangman to have a title defense against another too heel.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That would be huge get for AEW. But I'm not keeping my hopes up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> @Firefromthegods , can we have a _Who do you want AEW to sign _sticky thread? These are getting repetitive.
> 
> Edit: I counted six of this type of thread on the first page alone.


Nah. I'll just make that thread for the main page and merge threads


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Titles self explanatory.


----------



## Rocking Robin (Jul 7, 2021)

No doubt Danielson will be a good get for aew given their hardcore fanbase, but let's face it this won't be a game changing addition that will increase or gain mainstream attention. Even at the peak of Danielson-mania Vince had the good business sense not to put the total weight of wwe behind Bryan & instead placed Roman Reigns into that spot. Most avid fans won't care to admit it but Vince made the correct choice 100% if you look at the current standing of Roman & the tv arrangement with fox for which his presence was a major influence.
Now if aew can snag one of the Bella twins...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If he comes out to a packed house in NY it'll blow the roof off. I'm still not getting overly excited as just like last time ppl are just hyping up nothing to connect dots that don't exist.
> 
> Everyone's just going to cry when it's not one of the big 3 names talked about heavily and it's no ones fault but their own.


Please let this play so I can feel dem chills


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> They're still using Daniel Bryan in promo packages though (as recent as a couple of days ago at Money in the Bank).
> 
> Is that a negative sign, or does that just mean that Bryan is a free agent atm?


Unless they’ve secretly reached a deal (entirely possible and probable IMO), WWE has placed him in those packages simply hoping that he will resign. I’ll give an example: 

Jul: Hogan decides to conclude his WWF run following KoTT
Aug: Hogan wraps up appearances with the company on its European tour
Sep-Oct: Hogan still gets occasional mentions, such as on All American Wrestling.

The WWF was hoping that he would return; the steroid indictment probably ended that in Nov. Savage slammed him in the Nov/Dec time period publicly and that closed the door on another run.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShadowCounter said:


> Why do you guys think Bryan needs a title? He's beyond belts at this point.
> 
> EDIT: Bryan's been held back move wise for years. If he goes to AEW he is gonna blow a lot of your minds. Too many of you are sleeping on him. You'll see.


Spot on, his moveset is so watered down in WWE. Just compare his work after his firing in the Indies to his immediate moveset once he returned.

Look at his match with Shingo for a good idea of what to expect.

I fucking can't wait.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The thing with his move set though, I know WWE are over excessive in limiting things but surely Bryan still needs to be protected from himself with the concussions? Would it not be irresponsible of AEW just to say to him to go balls to the wall and something was to happen on their watch, not to say that isn’t on Daniel himself and of course it could happen to anyone it’s just one of those things where there is a reason he was being limited as well as his trademark WWE moveset. I’d be worried personally if he was to start taking crazy spots, for his sake and his families same. And that’s just his neck before you even get to concussions.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Why do we keep getting this same thread every week?


Because we are like WWE. Even if we done it every Monay, Tuesday, Friday and twice on Sunday with conclusive outcomes, there is always MORE REMATCHES.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A site called Bodyslam.net (I have no idea if it's junk or not) says Danielson has signed for AEW.

'In an update as to the future of Bryan Danielson (fka Daniel Bryan), a source I have spoken to has told me that he is “locked in” and has 100% already signed a contract with AEW. '


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

ALLIE KATCH


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kiera Hogan has announced she is leaving IMPACT. I haven't seen anything from her to suggest she's anything special, so dunno if Tony Khan will take a look at her. They are going to do the female Casino Royale though so she might be a candidate for the Joker spot, along with Ruby Soho (Riott).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 104748
> 
> 
> Kiera Hogan has announced she is leaving IMPACT. I haven't seen anything from her to suggest she's anything special, so dunno if Tony Khan will take a look at her. They are going to do the female Casino Royale though so she might be a candidate for the Joker spot, along with Ruby Soho (Riott).


Is she still dating Diamante? That dynamic would be interesting if/when AEW started a full time Women's Tag Division. Hell, even more interesting if they ever got married. A married tag team would have to be a first in mainstream wrestling.

Women's Casino Batle Royale at All Out could see a lot of new faces - Hogan, Soho, Cassie Lee, Jessica McKay...

I'm really hoping a Women's Tag Division is launched soon.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW as well as IMPACT have an interest in bringing in Buddy Murphy.

- WON

Personally I think Murphy could be a main eventer and franchise player in IMPACT, but in AEW he'd most likely be a talented midcarder, a la Ethan Page.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Murphy could also reform his tag team with Westin Blake. 

I think Impact would be the best landing spot for him - he could be their "Best in the World" workrate claim. Also entice him to sign by offering him to be the one that beats Omega for the Impact titles.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A couple of gifs and I'm already in love. Tony needs to sign this chick to some kind of deal whenever he can. That is some high praise. Best looking strikes I've ever seen in a wrestling ring. Now about to watch some matches.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417878482068115462

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417896440991453185
Maybe the company should at least partner with TJPW to boost the women's division in the way they've partnered with NJPW, Impact, and AAA.


----------

